

Two islands in a lake on an island in a lake - splattne
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2011/03/12/concentric-landmarks

======
stretchwithme
What do you expect in a country that has more lakes than all other countries
combined? I actually see dozens of lakes on that island on google maps and
others that have islands in them. <http://goo.gl/maps/O19P>

